# cheap router bits



## dlgdoo (Jan 10, 2007)

Has anyone here ever bought any router bits from EDM Wholesalers. They are an ebay store. If anyone has any knowledge of the quality please let me know. I know they are not great, but if I can use them a little until I get money for good quality bits it would be worth it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Can you post a link to his store on ebay ?

Bj


----------



## dlgdoo (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't get the link to post. Go to ebay search router bits and you will find it. The bits are yellow and there are lots of auctions for them.


----------

